# 2004 SER Spec V light bulb type?



## TaeKwonDoguy (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey,

I own a 2004 SER Spec V, and I'm trying to change the light bulbs for basically everything. I looked in the owners manual for the light bulb numbers, but some seem different from sites that I get my lights from. If anybody knows the numbers to light bulbs that would be much apperciated. I want the numbers to like everything. Map lights, dome, licenses plate lights, brake lights, turn signals, reverse lights, fog lights, low beams, high beams. Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TaeKwonDoguy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I own a 2004 SER Spec V, and I'm trying to change the light bulbs for basically everything. I looked in the owners manual for the light bulb numbers



are you going to believe the owners manual from your personal vehicle, or some website on the internet that isnt' even affiliated with Nissan?


Lew, those bulb types are wrong. the 2004 is different.


----------



## TaeKwonDoguy (Oct 5, 2004)

That's great, but it would be great if you guys could tell me the numbers.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're in the owners manual where you already looked.

if you can't find any, that's because nobody makes any replacements of that size yet.

what makes you think your owners manual would be wrong if you can't find any of that size?


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

geez i dont know why mike gives everyone a hard time about answerin a question with a question but if they are the same as the other models which mine is 03. the headlamps are 9007, fogs (driving lights) are H3. hope that helps.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

OI$urfGOD said:


> geez i dont know why mike gives everyone a hard time about answerin a question with a question but if they are the same as the other models which mine is 03. the headlamps are 9007, fogs (driving lights) are H3. hope that helps.



they ARE NOT.

I SAID THE 2004 IS DIFFERENT. read the thread before criticizing me next time.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he looked in his owners manual. that's exactly where they are, and the exact numbers of the bulbs. they are NOT the same as the 2000-2003 b15s...this is fact.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> are you going to believe the owners manual from your personal vehicle, or some website on the internet that isnt' even affiliated with Nissan?
> 
> 
> Lew, those bulb types are wrong. the 2004 is different.


hey not criticisizing or trying to piss ya off but the owners manual for my car tells me my headlights are 9004 but they don't fit my headlights are 9007 this may be because its a 99 and they just changed it for that year but since it was only one year they didn't make a new owners manual i don't know :thumbup: still a good idea to ask tho
yes its a b14 but i was just giving an example of how the owners manual can be off


----------



## ReDSpecV616 (Oct 15, 2003)

For the 2004's all Nissan changed were the Headlight and Foglight bulbs, everything else is the same from the 02's and 03's.

04 Headlight bulbs are 9008 and Foglights are H11
02-03 Headlight bulbs are 9007 and Foglights are H3

Every othe bulbs are the same throughout the 02-04
Hope this answers your Q.


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

But what about the 2006?

(kidding)


----------



## White04SpecV (Aug 4, 2004)

FYI,

I spoke to the people at Sylvania and they are not planning on making SilverStars or any other kind of aftermarket bulbs for the '04 unitl maybe the middle of next year. That being the 9008s and H11 fogs.


----------

